# Bear Jim Dougherty Compound Bow



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anybody own or have owned one of these bows and maybe know about its history? I gather it was a limited edition? I went to the Fred Bear Online history website but could not find any information (year of production, etc.) on this bow. Thank you for any replies!


----------



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

*Dougherty Bow*

I owned one in the early 80's, as I recall it was a long ATA bow 44 or 46''. The bow I had was sold by Jim Dougherty, thru his wholesale archery business. I don't recall bear ever marketing the bow under their own name. Jim Dougherty would probably be a better source of info.


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

DennyG said:


> I owned one in the early 80's, as I recall it was a long ATA bow 44 or 46''. The bow I had was sold by Jim Dougherty, thru his wholesale archery business. I don't recall bear ever marketing the bow under their own name. Jim Dougherty would probably be a better source of info.


Thanks, DennyG! I just won one on fleabay for less than $60 total. It will be arriving any day now. Will post a pic when I get it.


----------



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

I remember the bows you mentioned. I tried to find one years ago but never could. If my memory serves me well, they were a two wheel version of Bear Archery's old Alaskan or it's sucessor the Magnum. And, I would have to agree , I don't think they were marketed by Bear.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

I can ask my dad and find out. I think you may be thinking of the Prowler. I believe it was made by Pearson Archery.

Darrall Dougherty


----------



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

*Jim Dougherty Bow*

Darrell, welcome to AT! I hope your dad is feeling better. I know he has a lot of admirers on this site. I do remember the Prowler, and it is is possible, that is the bow. But it seems to me if I recall it right your dad had a signature bow. I could be wrong, as i get older i have developed a bad case of CRS,(can't rember s**t). Any way i did have one, wether it was the prowler or a signature. I used to shoot it barebow, as I recall it was a pretty good shooter, even won a few shoots with it.
DennyG


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Denny,
I'll ask him and find out. I think the prowler had his signature on it. That's the only one I can remember. It will be interesting to hear if any of these are around anymore.
Dad is feeling better. He killed a couple turkeys this spring. And I know he's ready for deer season to get here so he can make up for the time he missed last season.

Darrall


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Capt'n D said:


> I can ask my dad and find out. I think you may be thinking of the Prowler. I believe it was made by Pearson Archery.
> 
> Darrall Dougherty


Darrall,

Wow! Talk about to the straight source. I just received the bow and will post a pic soon (if I can get my camera to work). It is a long ATA bow, 46 " AMO. It does have the Prowler emblem on it. The top Limb says, Jim Dogherty Prowler, and th bottom limb has the Bear manufacture sticker on there. It has a brown color riser with wooden limbs, and round wheels. Hell of a nice bow and a shooter at that! Regards to your Dad!

Anthony


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Excellent!
Can't wait to see the picture.
So I guess you answered the question of who made the bow.
I think that was the only compound listed in the first wholesale catalog for Jim Dougherty Archery. I think the whole catalog was only 3 pages. 
The sport sure has come a long ways.

Darrall


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry for posting these pictures late. I had to use a camera phone so the quality is not as good. Hope they come out.


----------



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bow*

Cool! That is the same bow I had. I Remember the Prowler emblem now. I was thinking it was a signature bow because it had Jim's name on it. I used to shoot it bare bow, with fingers. It was a great bow for that because of the long ATA, and round wheels. I wish I still had mine! That is a great piece for a collection!
Denny


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Yeah that's a classic! Bows sure have come a long way.
Thanks for posting the pics.
Hows it shoot?

Darrall Dougherty


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Capt'n D said:


> Yeah that's a classic! Bows sure have come a long way.
> Thanks for posting the pics.
> Hows it shoot?
> 
> Darrall Dougherty


It shoots really sweet. I don't have a chronograph, but for a bow with round wheels, it seems pretty fast. The draw is a tad long for me, so I'm thinking of putting an extended clicker on the dovetail of the sight bar (I have one from one of my Olympic recurve bow). As you can see, I've dressed it up as a target bow. I wanted to keep it "old school"...so to speak and put a springy rest on it. I couldn't get the arrow to tune correctly, so I switched to a centerest flipper and the arrow groups are way better and straight from 15-20yards. Because of the long ATA (46") and round wheels, it is quite a forgiving bow to shoot. I'm a finger shooter for the most part and this is one heck of a finger bow, just as DennyG said. I love these old types of bows with the recurve limbs. They just don't make 'em like these anymore, so when I saw it on fleabay, I jumped at the opportunity. This will go in my collection along with my Bear Tamerlane II, Bear Alaskan and Jennings Arrowstar. All are old school finger bows.


----------

